
Ask HN: How do you use your HN favorites? - tmaly
I save a lot of good posts to HN favorites.  But I usually never get around to doing anything with them.<p>How do you use your HN favorites?
======
gabrielsroka
I wrote some tools to search your HN favorites and export them to CSV or HTML
in both JavaScript and Python.

Check out
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/getHNFavorites.js](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/getHNFavorites.js)
or to view the source code, see JS:
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/getHNFavorites.js)
or Python:
[https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/...](https://github.com/gabrielsroka/gabrielsroka.github.io/blob/master/getHNFavorites.py)

Previous discussion, other tools and more info:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22788236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22788236)

------
sharmi
My HN Favorites are very limited. Only those comments that I feel to be
timeless or the kind of ones that you specifically don't look for, but has
some thought provoking stuff. I add a comment to favorites maybe once in 3 or
4 months. When I favorite a comment, I end up on the page of all my favorites.
I take a few mins to go through them.

Other threads/pages of value, that are based on specific topics are filed away
in my Zim Notebook, to be referenced when there is a need.

~~~
tmaly
I guess I also use my favorites as a sort of bookmark system. This tends to
crowd what is in there.

------
alexmingoia
I don’t use HN favorites. I use Safari bookmarks because they are synced
across devices automatically, easily searchable, and encrypted. If I didn’t
use Apple products I’d probably use a paid bookmarking service like pinboard.

I don’t understand why people use website-specific bookmarks like HN or
Twitter favorites.

------
karmakaze
Write-only bookmarks and reading list.

------
zzo38computer
The stuff that I want to keep a list of, in order to avoid losing it.

